# Bolivian Rams -sexing and tank mates



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi
I saw some Bolivian Rams and was wondering if they can be sexed easily. What would be good tank mates for them? Could they go with Blue Rams or Kribs? What do you feed them? Anything else I should know about them?
thanks


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I dont know about sexing them, but they should be fine with blue rams and kribs as long as you have a big enough tank. What size is your tank?


----------



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm looking to get a 55 or 77 gallon, maybe a 90. I would move the platies and other residents from my 33 to the new tank and maybe the crayfish 20 into the 33. That would leave me with a empty 20 or 33, it just depends if I want to do two tank rearrangments.  I do have a 10 that I use as a quarantine tank as well, but I think that would only be suitable(barely) for a pair of Blue Rams.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

If you were looking to breed them a nicely planted ten gallon tank with a pair of rams would work great I believe. Its something I have wanted to do myself but I dont have a spare ten gallon....yet!


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

you might as well get the blue rams they turn out to a lot nicer in a planted tank... its really up to you and what you...


----------



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

I would like the Blue Rams, but I have yet to see decent ones. The Bolivian Rams were actually more colorful than the Blue rams I've seen. I'm waiting to see what my LFS brings in next week, before really making a choice.


----------

